# how do you buy stuff w/out your wife knowing?



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant buy anything without my wife finding out, and when she does WATCH OUT. If I tell(ask nicely) her I want or need something she says I already have enough hunting crap(her words). Help me out guys, I need to know the secret.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Offer to get separate checkbooks


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You Don't Just buy it tell her and take your beating :lol: It builds character


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Offer to buy her some jewelry or somethin nice and then be like yeah well i need somethin from cabelas or somethin.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Buy the stuff and store them at field hunters garage!!!! Or tell your wife you are storing your buddies stuff. My wife did figure out the bigfoots were multiplying though. I really can't complain at all though. I get to hunt as much as I want to. I am lucky. All of my friends tell me I married "up"!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Why not try being honest with her? If you are constantly jeopardizing your livelyhood by purchasing hunting equipement maybe she is right.

It's not what you own, it's what you do with your time that makes the hunt successful.

I don't own enough for a great decoy hunt these days...it's gotten too expensive. I have 2 kids with a 3rd on the way and they and my wife are my priority. When i get out it's to spend time with my brother and occasionally my dad, he rarely goes out these days. But we usually scratch a couple and the memories still make it worth it.

I miss the hunting of the middle to late 80's and early 90's


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Honesty never got anyone anywhere, except in the doghouse...

I have found the best way to finance recent purchases of 2 laydown blinds and a dozen Bigfoots was to buy new couches for the wife. She gets something, I get something...'Nough said.

If that doesn't work for you, just go with the the saying "it's easier to get forgiveness than permission"...


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I alott part of my salary into a separate account at a different bank on the 1st and 15th of every month. I found out long ago that very few wives understand the need for sporting goods. If its a large purchase she hopefully never sees it. Something that saves me alot is that she doesnt know much about so I can get away with alot as long as I dont draw attention to it. Kinda like hiding in plain sight.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Keep posting up guys!! I almost have all the black mail material I need :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

If you guys have problems like this get a new wife. If I keep the bills paid she does not care what I do with the rest of my money. She lets me hunt and camp all I want. As long as you get your work done treat them right they give you a lot of freedom.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I read Pat McManus years ago about keeping your wife guessing and confused about the number of guns you have at any given time. Keep rotating them between your gun rack, vechile, under the bed, spare closest, etc.............

Also never have a new gun case get old beat up used ones even for any new guns. That way you can use the line "that old thing I've had that since I was a kid" or "that was Grandpa's it just looks new he didn't use it much."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

JBB, I couldn't agree more. Does she have a hobby? If she does I'm sure it costs something, so let her know that it's good that she does her thing and you do yours. If it becomes a problem with keeping ends meet then that's another story. I know my wife is into this scrapbooking hobby thing where they have monthly group socials that do this, and she is always ordering this and that. If this sounds familiar to any married man the best thing you can do, if you ever expect approval on a hunting purchase, is to just let her be free. If it becomes a game of keeping score on purchases you will both drive eachother nuts and probably into debt. Not a good thing. Justify your purchase, show her some homework, price comparisons, and let her know of the importance involved. It's huge that she knows this was not an impulsive reaction at the sporting goods store. Initial negative reaction from the wife is just a case of needing some good educational guidance, after all that kick back with a cold one and relax, you earned it. 8)


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Continuing on.
I told this before. The last time I hunted mulies in the badlands the wife had a new dishwasher installed before I had passed Bismarck. That more than doubled the price of that little trip.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Been married 27-years and I started this decades ago. Get cash back from writing a check over the amount of purchase. Grocery stores are really good with this. $25 here and $30 there---adds up quick . Walley World(walmart )is a player too. She keep the books and never has figured out why the grocery
bill is so high on a monthly basis. The stuff I've bought.....rods/reels/depth finders/gps...you know-- all the stuff a Man needs but a Woman cannot understand!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

redfishman said:


> Been married 27-years and I started this decades ago. Get cash back from writing a check over the amount of purchase. Grocery stores are really good with this. $25 here and $30 there---adds up quick . Walley World(walmart )is a player too. She keep the books and never has figured out why the grocery
> bill is so high on a monthly basis. The stuff I've bought.....rods/reels/depth finders/gps...you know-- all the stuff a Man needs but a Woman cannot understand!!!!


Classic!! :beer:

I do most of my major purchasing during huntin' season. During that time of a year it's only hall sex anyways. We just pass each other in the hall and say fluff you!! 

Just kiddin', I have a great wife that understands why it is I need all that crap!! :bs:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Some of this stuff sounds down right sneaky,hehehehe. redfishman, what do you do with the receipts? My wife likes to see them if I go shopping. Ive tried the truth card and it hasnt got me anywhere. In my case I think Ill do what Bob suggested, buy it and take the beating. I think she likes it anyway. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Online purchases and have the items shipped to your work !!! :beer:

For me, I use the straight forward approach. I beg and make stupid promises............ :fiddle:


----------



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

I kind of take the honest approach, if I go to the gun shop and pick up a rifle for say $450, I will go home and tell the wife that I bought a new gun and tell her all about it (she knows nothing about guns, so this is kind of like filler) after I'm done telling her about the gun she will say 
"How much was it?", and I will say "I got a great deal it was only $900 (use whatever amount you want as long as it is significantly higher than the actual price)", at which point she will start getting mad, as soon as she starts to get mad I tell her that I was just kidding and that it really only cost $450. She is still kind of mad, but not near as mad as when she thought it was $900.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> Online purchases and have the items shipped to your work !!! :beer:


I'm going to guess and say about 1/5 of what's sold on Nodak is sent to a business address. Looks like you're far from alone on that one. :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Not trying to be holier than thou, but can't see being sneaky or squirreling away money on my wife. Work out a budget between you, then save any excess "discretionary income" and give and take with it. If you can't afford a coveted new toy, then either forget it or save a little longer. But financial disagreements are in the top three reasons for divorce. Dishonesty will be caught sooner or later and could come back to bite you!


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Bratlabs-

It's really not a money issue with me and my Wife... It's about different discretionary priorities...Kinda like -"I like the mountains and she likes the beach"---I like my "toys" and she likes stuff for the yard-house and furnishings--which is Ok- but just don't drag me to the mall "shopping" for days upon end. She likes to keep the checkbook and I'd rather be in the "shop" respooling some reels and sipping a cold one!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll trump you all....

Get your wife into hunting and fishing with you....

Now she is mad at me cause I am trying to figure out what I want for a new bow. She got so mad at me I finally had to tell her "you go pick it out then."

We added up the hunting stuff in the house and then figured out what some of the "Life" of the stuff was. Then she wasn't so over board on it.

Did you know a rifle only costs about $25.00 a year over it's life? Now figure out what some people spend on stuff like Jewelry, that has no where NEAR the return on investment or enjoyment value..... :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Geez, what's the problem here? I ask my wife if I can buy something for hunting, and she says "Sure Honey, if you need it and we can afford it - go ahead". Isn't that how it's supposed to work?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I just married a great woman who hunts and fishes with me.
That takes care of it all.
Sure there are times that I would like to buy some things and she says no but those are usually the impulse buys that I really don't need anyway.
If she let me do that I would have 600 dozen decoys and 6,000 shad raps.

I just wish she would come out hunting and fishing with me more often.

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I still think honesty is the best policy, but i keep an extra stash i spend on my junk. I keep all money from b-day's, xmas, extra jobs (ie. reffing basketball and extra work bonuses of $50 or less), fantasy sports winnings and keep it all until it's built up to the point i can buy something i want. Bought a new rifle last year and a fish house a couple years before that. It works out pretty well, unless you really want to spend a lot of money. Right now i have about $575 in my slush fund. Don't need anything real bad, so i'm just gonna hold on to it for the time being.

My wife know's about it, and i just tell her that it's really the only time i spend money on anything for myself. She's kewl with it, in fact she thinks i'm frugle ( which i am) for doing it. She is also happy for me when i do make a purchase cause it takes discipline this way. I'm not just dipping into the family savings.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

jUST REASON WITH HER by turning into the human calculater. casualy mention the accumalative total of those unnecessary monthly bills she feels she cant live without;cable,cell,online provider,national clothes chain credit card ,and vehicle lease payment.etc ....then offer her what is now obviously clear.if you cant afford a measly$$$$ for new hunting items were living past our means and will have to cut back spending.then show her whats in those boxes the U.P.S JUST DROPPED OFF.ball in her court,silence.
Did i mention im on my second marriage NOW my pre-nup is something like DONT FU.. WITH MY HUNTING!! 
O.K. thats not working either,i resort to all the foremention as the rest of you. hece the saying take it like a man.


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

make online purchases and have them mail the items at your "good"
bros. house. if you've got one, or, get a p.o. box


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Damn, I guess I'm really lucky. My wife loves to hunt and fish as much or even more than I do. She's the one who is always saying lets get new rods this year or have you sent in our deer apps yet, etc.


----------



## ViperTwo (Dec 18, 2004)

If your wife doesn't understand your purchases, just be sure to build a really nice doghouse in the back yard. One with a TV, fridge (for the beer), and indoor plumbing! Oh, ya might want to buy a dog too, for the company... :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

ViperTwo said:


> If your wife doesn't understand your purchases, just be sure to build a really nice doghouse in the back yard. One with a TV, fridge (for the beer), and indoor plumbing! Oh, ya might want to buy a dog too, for the company... :lol:


I think it's called a garage..... :beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Talk your mistress into buying it for you


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

this is tricky question without knowing how much you all make. Not that I am asking, but I guess here is how I feel about it.

If you can afford it without jeopardizing your family's well being (food, kids clothes, other bills, etc...) then I think you just go and do it. You work too.

If you are jeopardizing your family by buying hunting stuff, then I guess I understand the the butt chewing.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Well being single, I can buy what I want when I want. So take what I say with a grain of salt.

I would suggest that you and your wife come to an agreement, that both of you can use part of the disposable income per month on whatever you choose. Kinda like an alowance.

Each month you set a side lets say, $150 for you to use on hunting gear, or for her to use on new shoes, spa packages etc..


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Chris Benson said:


> Well being single, I can buy what I want when I want. So take what I say with a grain of salt.
> 
> I would suggest that you and your wife come to an agreement, that both of you can use part of the disposable income per month on whatever you choose. Kinda like an alowance.
> 
> Each month you set a side lets say, $150 for you to use on hunting gear, or for her to use on new shoes, spa packages etc..


Ummm....yeah... :eyeroll:

Disposable income, Marriage and kids.....   

we ain't in Kansas anymore Toto...... :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just buy whatever I want and I've been married to the same woman for 23 years.
Every now and then it comes up ,how I bought something cool and all she wants is_____________ so I tell her "well get it then".
That usally work perrty good.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the wife has something up her sleeve for me to do. Shes been "understanding" about what I need to hunt lately. Im guessing I wont have much time to fish this summer. As long as her "honey do list" doesnt run into duck hunting, itll all be good. Anybody know how to finish a basement? :lol:


----------

